# Anyone heard of portex?



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember a post awhile back about people using them and they work awesome for killing snow geese? I was thinking of getting about 4 or 5 before spring, what do you guys think? Is it worth the money, I heard they are real juvie killing machines and that it is a blood bath when they get going? :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

are you talking about a vortex?


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope he's thinking vortex 
Cause what the hell is a portex


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Cause what the hell is a portex


 A Texan living below poverty level. :rollin:

Alex


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Wasn't the por-tex an invention during Leo Porcello's time on nodak?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard of it. Tried to replicate it.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

goosegrinder that was funny


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

teamextrema said:


> Wasn't the por-tex an invention during Leo Porcello's time on nodak?


Thats the only time i have heard of it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I think it was Leo! Gosh I wish I could have got my hands on one of them to try out. He sure did knock the crap out of them with a portex.


----------

